# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  وب سرویس در zend

## iliamatin

سلام من میخام یه وب سرویس بنویسم در فریمورک zend و با استفاده از Zend Studio 
آیا کسی در این زمینه کار کرده؟
وقتی بخش server وب سرویس را بنویسیم چطوری wsdl را تولید میکنه؟؟

----------


## iliamatin

دوستان عزیز و برنامه نویسان گرامی و مدیران محترم سایت، آیا کسی در زمینه وب سرویس در Zend کار نکرده تا کمی ما را راهنمایی کنه؟؟

----------


## mahmoodhacker

این انجمن چون لیست تاپیکهای جدید رو نمیذاره .معلوم نیست که کی چی مینویسه...!
بدیش همینه
منphp کار کردم
اما آزاد کار میکنم .وخودمو محدود به فریم ورک نمیکنم........

----------

